# spousal visa



## unlucky (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi
Could anybody tell me how much time does the Embassy take to stamp the passport after you send it to them. I sent my passport on 2nd of August and today is the 27th of september...and I still havent gotten it back. and m loosing my temper since i resigned way back in july and my poor husband also has to take the brunt of it!


----------

